

Ask HN: Video Chat Webapp – How should I start making one? - shrod

Hello all!<p>I want to create an app where newcomers can book and have video chat with professionals to learn skills&#x2F;language. I am new to programming and have basic HTML&#x2F;JS, Python, C++ knowledge.<p>I don&#x27;t know what I don&#x27;t know.How should I start creating the chat backend?<p>Throwaway account because of copyright ownership clause by employer.
======
raooll
You can use the open source etherpad it provides realtime collaborative
document editing. There is also a version which providers webrtc based video
support. Check it out once.

------
drakmail
See to tokbox.com

~~~
shrod
Thank you for the reply!

I am creating it in a third world country for mainly rural folks. I see in
OpenTok they have the following bandwidth requirement:

Video: 300 kbps per stream (recommended lowest level)

Audio: 50 kbps per stream (recommended lowest level)

I guess it's in bytes. Here, average speed is around 64kbps/512Kbps. Is there
anything else which have further low requirement? For hangout it's pretty low:

[https://support.google.com/plus/answer/2979333?hl=en](https://support.google.com/plus/answer/2979333?hl=en)

Something in this range would be best.

